

Teaching Mathematics – Graph Theory - enobrev
http://jeremykun.com/2011/06/26/teaching-mathematics-graph-theory/

======
smartistone
1\. you posted a link to your site yesterday 2\. this article is 3 years old

~~~
enobrev
Sorry, I should have added the date. Also, I'm not the author. I just came
across this site this morning while reading this article [1].

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7221713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7221713)

